
Show HN: Building serverless web application with Webtask and Firebase - miloszpp
http://codewithstyle.info/building-serverless-web-application-angular-2-webtask-firebase/
======
fiatjaf
Why don't you use just Firebase? This Webtask part seems just like an
inefficient, uncontrollable way of having a server. If you can do something
simple enough that doesn't need a server you can do it all on Firebase.

~~~
miloszpp
True, I wrote something similiar in the conclusion section. However, you can
easily imagine a scenario when you need to perform some complex validation
that cannot be handled by Firebase rules but it doesn't justify having to
maintain a server.

The implementation in the tutorial is just an example - I wanted to provide a
starting point for people who want to do something more complex.

